

Data Science Contest Keeping It Fresh: Predict Restaurant Health Scores - soupsranjan
http://engineeringblog.yelp.com/2015/04/data-science-contest-keeping-it-fresh-predict-restaurant-health-scores.html

======
soupsranjan
Yelp is co-sponsoring a new Data Science Contest. Use Yelp reviews in Boston
to predict whether a business will have a poor Health Inspection score.

Participate in this contest to help in an important social cause. Cities have
limited budgets and currently send Health Inspectors to restaurants on an ad-
hoc basis. Using the Machine Learnt models built via the contest, they would
be able to assign Health Inspectors to restaurants more efficiently. Past
models have shown high accuracy (82%) since Yelpers often talk about the same
things that health inspectors look for – cleanliness, ambience, methods of
preparation. The contest started yesterday and will finish on June 23, 2015.
Winners will win cash prizes from a pool of $5,000.

